# SonuScore's Spring Bundle!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey friends! Have you checked out Sonuscore's Spring Bundle yet? If not, it's available at 9.90 Euros for a few more days! Let's take a look at what this bundle covers.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for this video. It sold me. I didn't know that the harp wasn't a standard orchestral harp and that the cello also had legato patches. 

FYI, there is now a seventh member of the Origins series, Tar & Chonguri.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 25, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thanks for this video. It sold me. I didn't know that the harp wasn't a standard orchestral harp and that the cello also had legato patches.
> 
> FYI, there is now a seventh member of the Origins series, Tar & Chonguri.


Thanks for watching! And that’s great to know.


----------

